# Axis Antler Majestic....



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Production has kinda slowed down here at the double-wide...but I sold all my big antler pens...so gave it another shot .. Went 'cheapo' on this one and got the black titanium kit instead of the gold.. Gonna go gold from here on in.. This one came out right nice....but just don't have that gaudy 'bling' that I like....

Wish I could get 'inspired' again and go back to cranking out 20 pens a week...but mebbe old age has taken some of the 'bloom off of the rose'...

Anyway........


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks good Jim. I understand tiring out on mass production, but don't decide to stop altogether. Keep em coming. That would look great also in a nice burl.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those big antlers look so good on them pens.

I know the feeling on making pens just to make them. I spend more time now doing something that looks good or I want to try. I worked a couple days on a herringbone pattern to have it blow up on me. It just takes all the wind out of my sails


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Tortuga that looks very good. This looks better than Gold in my opinion. I all due respect, you seasoned turners have been an inspiration to this young whippersnapper. Your pens keep me visiting the Lathe more often than ever.

Keep up the good work on the pens.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That Axis Looks Bad to the BONE!!! LOL I like the titanium kit with the antler better. You are the King of Pens my friend!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you back in the saddle again. Looks great - keep it up.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Good Looker Jim!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_*Wish I could get 'inspired' again and go back to cranking out 20 pens a week...but mebbe old age has taken some of the 'bloom off of the rose'...*_

'T'.....your work now is like a fine wine and can't be rushed. You are no longer cranking out a bunch of craft show pens but more like fine works of art. Keep 'em coming...awesome work!


----------

